# Power on Board 35w HID spotlight – Clicking Sound When Charging



## hoss075 (Jun 19, 2009)

Last night (6/18/2009) the spotlight quit working. I have not used the spotlight very much and have only charged it a few times since buying it from you. I basically use it to clean up dog poo at night for about three minutes at a time. I just recharged the light about 2 days ago, used it one time for about three minutes then turned it off and last night turned it on and after about thirty (30) seconds the light shut off. I plugged it in to charge it and now the light keeps making a clicking sound when plugged in the wall ac outlet. I unplugged it right away, waited a few minutes plugged it back in but it still makes the clicking sound when charging the unit. Rechecked it this morning, still chicks when the charger is plugged it.

I called the 800 number on the manual (Black & Decker) they were really of no help, they did say not to use it but they could not say why it was making a clicking sound; they did say the spotlight has not been manufactured for a couple of years and they offer no support for it.

When it was plugged it for charging: the “Full” Green LED diode only flashes about 1/8 on the top of the left side, the “On Charging” red diode flashes and the red diode above flashes too, no other diode lights up or flash all the while you hear this “CLICKING NOISE” while the ac charger is plugged in.

None of the diodes light up when you press the “Battery Status” button. The spotlight has never been dropped or misused.

Any ideas of what may be going on; any help is greatly appreciated…​


----------



## Mugrunty (Jun 20, 2009)

If the battery has been fine this whole time, it sounds like the battery connections came lose. Try removing the rear panel and checking the wires.


----------



## Richie086 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mugrunty said:


> it sounds like the battery connections came lose. Try removing the rear panel and checking the wires.


 

My battery terminals came loose a few times too. I tightened up the terminals with plyers and never had the problem again.


----------



## ckkone (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine is doing the same thing, did you ever find a solid fix?


----------



## ndompierre (Jun 29, 2009)

Also, check if the fuse to the battery is blown. I received my POB with battery disconnected, and the symptoms was the same as yours.


----------



## Samuel (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! I've had mine for a few years, only used it for about 45 minutes total. Tried to turn it on the other day - nothing. Got the clicking sound and flashing LEDs when I attached the charger. Checked CPF and found this thread. Opened mine up and it turns out that the fuse was blown - red 10A automotive blade type (larger size). Seems to be charging now... 

Update: POB HID appeared to charge up all the way (green LED lit). Unplugged the charger, flipped the switch, saw a very brief flash of light from the bulb, and the damn fuse blew again.  

Gonna try one more 10A fuse. If that blows, anyone have any ideas? What you guys think about a 15A fuse?


----------

